# 8 year old with tummy troubles after an E. Coli infection



## karend (Apr 19, 2020)

Almost 3 months ago, my daughter was diagnosed with a Shinga Toxin producing E. Coli infection. She got it on our trip to Universal Studios in Orlando . According to her stool samples, the infection is now cleared up (no shinga toxin was found). But she still has terrible diarrhea and a belly ache/cramp. The said they will likely want to do a colonoscopy if symptoms don't resolve soon. I really don't want to put her through that, especially with the COVID-19 pandemic going on right now. So I'm just wondering if anyone else has been through this, gotten this infection, recovered, etc? Thank you so much.


----------



## rrenau (May 7, 2020)

I saw your post and wondered if this might help, especially if your 8 year old has taken antibiotics or drank milk or soft drinks. Dr. David Jacobs asks his patients with bowel problems to give up milk for 2 weeks. He said this simple change is usually a life changing event for his patients. Try stopping all milk products for 2 weeks. A 2005 study shows that people with IBS have problems digesting fructose, a sugar found in fruit and soft drinks. Try giving up all soft drinks and fruit for 2 weeks. (later you can add fruit back one at a time). Bruce Fife, a naturopathic doctor said coconut feeds good gut bacteria and can provide relief to people with Crohn's, Irritable Bowel, Colitis, and other digestive problems. One study showed that coconut kills 30% of the bacteria in the intestine of mice, thus changing the type of bacteria in the gut. Coconut may help with the overgrowth of fungus that occurs with antibiotics and may kill a really nasty bacteria that survives milk pasteurization: (Mycobacterium paratuberculosis). Try coconut. I take a scoop of shredded coconut and drizzle melted organic coconut oil over each one. This is messy, but it will be easy to handle when it cools. Eat only 2 until you see how it goes. To help with gas or intestinal spasms, eat a teaspoon of fennel seeds after meals. Please post what happens, good or bad. Brian R.


----------



## mdjdjandmai5 (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello, thank you for your advice. I will use it. We have the same problem with my foster daughter. Recently my husband and I decided to go to Portland, Oregon, adoption agencies and adopt a child.


----------



## AlberoWisp (Nov 6, 2021)

mdjdjandmai5 said:


> Hello, thank you for your advice. I will use it. We have the same problem with my foster daughter. Recently my husband and I decided to go to Portland Oregon adoption agencies and adopt a child. While the adoption process was happening, we noticed that the girl had some bowel and stomach problems, not just any simple issues, but something global. We went to specialists to examine her. Apparently in the care did not see the disease. And now we are waiting for the results of the specialist, and we are very curious about it because we feel sorry for the child. We are waiting for your advice on the disease, and we will try to help.


Bro, thank you, your information helped me!


----------

